
Bookmark is Dead - zehfernandes
http://zehfernandes.com/bookmark-is-dead/
======
neonhomer
I really like how this brings up the issue of where you are when you would
want to bookmark or remember something.

"...the reality of remembering: when, how, what you were doing when visited
the link".

Having that kind of meta data would be helpful with any kind of bookmarking
tool.

------
PaulHoule
See [http://www.xanadu.net/](http://www.xanadu.net/)

------
murilom
This article deserves to be bookmarked (even if it takes three clicks...)

------
smt88
Flagged for clickbait title

